# Extension Ladder Issues



## wjmundy1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi All,
I haven't used my extension ladder in years, so today when I pulled it out to use, the two sections were completed disconnected, and I don't see any connectors around.  Can someone point me in the right direction to get this resolved?
Thanks
Bill


----------



## kok328 (Aug 20, 2009)

There are no connectors, just brackets that hold the adjustable portion to the fixed portion.  If those are missing then you might have to fabricate your own or contact the manufacturer and order the missing pieces.


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 20, 2009)

you would probably notice some small holes that were drilled for the missing bracket. They usually just slide one inside the rails of another, if that makes sense.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 20, 2009)

There are 2 different types of extension ladders that I am aware of. The first type the rails are the same width and are connected by a system of brackets. The rails slide on top of each other. The second type one set of rails slides into the other and has no outside brackets. If your ladder has two different size rails then all you have to do is slide them into each other. Hope this helps.


----------



## cwbous1 (Sep 1, 2012)

After 20+ years of service I had a problem with my 40' ladder.  While attempting to extract the ladder (extended to its maximum)from my water well, my  son-in-law exerted too much muscle and the top half slipped out of its track. Now I  have 2 20' sections.  I need my 40' ladder back in  working condition. How do I slip the upper section into the lower section,  short of removing  the rivited tracks which  hold (or I  should say DID HOLD) the upper section onto the lower section?   Or, must I  remove the rivited track , slide the upper half into its original location and then replace the rivited track? Charlie


----------



## nealtw (Sep 1, 2012)

I havn't seen one that won't just pull apart and go back together. Some times it takes a few tries to get the two peices oriented correctly. The trick with these ladder is when it is together, pull it allmost to full extention and give the the joining pcs a quick sprey of paint on one side. This makes peices easy to identify when it is apart.


----------

